# بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (14) تابع أمانة الله



## aymonded (20 يناير 2013)

*تابع ثانياً: شرح معاني كلمة الإيمان*
*تابع شرح المعنى الثاني للإيمان: الأمانـــــــــــــة **πίστις*
*2 - أمانة الله: أولاً العهد القديم*
(( الرجاء الرجوع للجزء السابق لفهم معنى يهوه وارتباطه بالأمانة والموضوع من هنا ))
بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (13) أمانة الله​ 
 
*2 – تابع أمانة الله*​عموماً – كما رأينا – أن الاسم (يهوه) يدل على أمانة الله الثابتة غير المتغيرة قط [ أن كنا غير أُمناء فهو يبقى أميناً لن يقدر أن ينكر نفسه – 2تيموثاوس 2: 13 ]، هذه الأمانة الذي يؤكدها العهد القديم لتثبيت الثقة في الله:


 [ فأعلم أن الرب إلهك هو الله، الإله الأمين، الحافظ العهد والإحسان للذين يحبونه ويحفظون وصاياه إلى ألف جيل ] (تثنية 7: 9)
 [ يا رب في السماوات رحمتك. أمانتك إلى الغمام (إلى الغيوم أمانتك) ] (مزمور 36: 5)
 [ وَيَكُونُ الْبِرُّ مِنْطَقَةَ مَتْنَيْهِ وَالأَمَانَةُ مِنْطَقَةَ حَقَوَيْهِ ] (أشعياء 11: 5)
 [ وأنت فأرجع (أرجعوا وتوبوا) إلى إلهك. أحفظ (تمسك بـ) الرحمة والحق وانتظر (تقوا بـ) إلهك دائماً... وأنا الرب إلهك من أرض مصر حتى أُسكنك الخيام كأيام المواسم (أنا الرب إلهكم منذ كنتم في أرض مصر، وسأسكنكم في الخيام كما في أيام عيد المظال) ] (هوشع 12: 6و 9، وفي العبري آية 7, 10)
 وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فأن أمانة الله وعدم تغيره، تتضمنها الآيات التي تتحدث عن الله بأنه [الصخرة] باعتباره أنه هو الأساس المضمون الوحيد والأكيد للاتكال عليه وحده: [ هو الصخر الكامل صنيعُه. أن جميع سُبله عدل، إله أمانة لا جور فيه، صِدِّيقٌ وعادلٌ هوَّ ] (تثنيه 32: 4)
 [ الرب صخرتي وحصني (ملاذي الخاص) (fortress قلعتي الشخصية الحصينة) ومنقذي (مخلصي الخاص بي). إلهي صخرتي به احتمي (إني على ثقه فيه، عندي إيمان فيه لأنه) تُرسي وقرن خلاصي وملجأي (برج قلعتي) ] (مزمور 18: 2)
 ويقول إشعياء النبي: [ نسيتي إله خلاصك ولم تذكري the rock your stronghold  صخرة حصنك ] (أشعياء 17: 10)
  وهذه الصفة نفسها يتضمنها إعلان الله عن نفسه لموسى وإسرائيل بأنه إله إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب إله آبائهم الشخصي: [ ثم قال (لموسى) أنا إله إبراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب، فغطى موسى وجهه لأنه خاف أن ينظر إلى الله... وقال الله أيضاً لموسى هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل يهوه إله آبائكم، إله إبراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب أرسلني إليكم... أذهب واجمع شيوخ بني إسرائيل وقُل لهم الرب إله آبائكم، إله إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب ظهر لي قائلاً: إني قد افتقدتكم ] (خروج 3: 6و 15و 16)
 ولنلاحظ أن الحق المُعلن هُنا فيما يختص بالله، ليس هو – ببساطة – أنه يقف موقفاً كريماً من الآباء الذين لبوا دعوته وأطاعوه، لكن الموقف هنا يوضح ويُظهر أمانة الله وحفظة لوعده الكريم الذي قدمه لآبائهم، فكما كان مع آبائهم والتزم بهم، فأنه سيظل كذلك بالمثل لموسى وإسرائيل.

 وهذا هي عموماً الفكرة الأساسية في العهد القديم فيما يختص بأمانة الله؛ كما يُمكن لنا أيضاً أن نرى هذا في الكلمات العبرية المستخدمة للتعبير عن طبيعة الله وعمله، وهذه الكلمة هي אֱמֶת و אֱמוּנָה، وكلمة אֱמֶת تُستخدم عادة لقول الصدق، وهي لا تعني فقط أن القول صحيح وليس كذباً، بل تعني الموثوقية، وإذ هي عادة تأتي في كلام الله الصادق صدق مُطلق، إذ تُعلن أن كلمته *جديرة بالثقة لتُقام حياة الإنسان عليها*، وتأتي في أغلب الأحيان بدمج عدة كلمات معها مثل: *إحسان* وترتبط به لتدل على ثبوته أي [ إحسان ثابت ]، والكلمة تتصل كثيراً بالبرّ وأحياناً بالعدل، والمغزى العام لهذا هو أن أمانة يهوه (إله أمانة אֵל אֱמוּנָה) نحو إسرائيل، وتندمج مع المعنى القوي *بالاستقامة الأخلاقية* وليس بمعنى التساهل أو اللامبالاة الأدبية، وفي خروج 34 يُظهر بيان توكيدي بأمانة ولطف الله نحو إسرائيل غير الأمين مع مجموعة اشتراطات واضحة كالعهد المُجدد (للأهمية أنظر خروج 34: 11 – 26) وإعلان اسم الله الملتزم بعهده، وبقول آخر أنه *يُعلن عن شخصه وأمانته وعدله معاً غير قابلاً للمساومة في عدم الثقة فيه* [ وهذا ما أظهره القديس بولس قائلاً في عبرانيين: بدون إيمان لا يُمكن إرضاؤه ]، لذلك هناك دور على شعب إسرائيل بل وكل من يتعرف على الله الحي الذي يُعلن له ذاته إلهاً أميناً [ أخشوا الرب واعبدوه بكمال وأمانة בְּתָמִים וּבֶֽאֱמֶת] (وهي ترجمة حرفية صحيحة جداً في كل الترجمات العربية يشوع 24: 14)، وبذلك نفهم معنى العبارة الشهيرة التي تكلم عنها بونهويفير Bonhoeffer في كتابه اتباع المسيح [ ليس هناك نعمة رخيصة ]، لأن النعمة مكلفة، وتكلفتها الطاعة والخضوع بثقة في الله الحي، وتقديم أمانة بحياة صادقة واضح فيها الإيمان ليكون الإنسان [ صريح في الإيمان ] (1تيموثاوس 1: 2).

 عموماً من خلال شرح المعنى للكلمة نجدها باختصار تأتي في أصلها بمعنى *أمان* على نحو خاص، فمصدر الكلمة وجذرها אמן يعني أن تكون آمناً، أو ثابتاً، فهي تدل في صيغة (أسم الفاعل) على ثبات شيء يُدعم شيئاً آخر، إذ تُستخدم للتعبير عن المُربية التي تحمل طفلاً: 


 [ أَلعَلِّي حَبِلتُ بِجَمِيعِ هَذَا الشَّعْبِ أَوْ لعَلِّي وَلدْتُهُ حَتَّى تَقُول لِي احْمِلهُ فِي حِضْنِكَ كَمَا يَحْمِلُ المُرَبِّي الرَّضِيعَ إِلى الأَرْضِ التِي حَلفْتَ لآبَائِهِ؟ ] (عدد 11: 12)، [ وكان ليوناثان بن شاول ابن، فحملته مُربيته وهربت ] (2صموئيل 4: 4)، [ ويكون الملوك حاضنيك وسيداتهم مرضعاتك ] (إشعياء 49: 23)
 وفي اسم المفعول تدل على ثبات الشيء المحمول أو المدعوم، وعلى سبيل المثال:


 (1) الطفل المحمول: [ يأتي بنوك من بعيد وتُحمل بناتك على الأيدي ] (إشعياء 60: 4)
 (2) البيت الراسخ الأساس: [ وأُقيم لنفسي كاهناً أميناً يعمل حسب ما بقلبي ونفسي، وابني لهُ بيتاً أميناً، فيسير أمام مسيحي كل الأيام ] (1صموئيل 2: 35)، [ وأصفح عن ذنب أمتك (ابيجايل امرأة نابال) لأن الرب يصنع لسيدي بيتاً أميناً، لأن سيدي يُحارب حروب الرب ولم يوجد فيك شر كل أيامك ] (1صموئيل 25: 28)
 (3) الوتد الثابت بشدة: [ وأُثبته وتداً في موضع أمين، ويكون كُرسيَّ مجد لبيت ابيه... في ذلك اليوم يقول رب الجنود يزول كل الوتد المثبت في موضع أمين ] (إشعياء 22ك 23و 25)
 (4) المملكة الراسخة: [ ويأمر بيتك ومملكتك إلى الأبد أمامك. كُرسيك يكون ثابتاً إلى الأبد ] (2صموئيل 7: 16)
 (5) القلب الأمين: [ ووجدت قلبه أميناً امامك وقطعت معهُ العهد ] (نحميا 9: 8)
 والفعل عموماً يؤدي المعنى للصدق، أي أن الكلمات والتأكيدات تتفق مع الحقيقة: [ فقالوا هم لأرميا: ليكن الرب بيننا شاهداً صادقاً وأميناً אמת ונאמן، إننا نفعل حَسب كل أمر يُرسلك به الرب إلهك إلينا ] (إرميا 42: 5)
 كما أن الفعل له معنى عندما يستخدم الناس: [أن يكون أميناً]، اي أنه كنتيجة لأمانته يُرسل إنسان أميناً على بيته يحمل رسالته: 


[ فأعلم أن الرب إلهك هو الله الإله الأمين الحافظ العهد والإحسان للذين يحبونه ويحفظون وصاياه إلى ألف جيل ] (تثنية 7: 9)
 [ عيناي على أمناء الأرض لكي أُجلسهم معي، السالك طريقاً كاملاً هو يخدمني ] (مزمور 101: 6)
 [ الرب الذي هو أمين وقدوس إسرائيل الذي قد أختارك ] (إشعياء 49: 7)
 [ لأَنَّهُمْ حُسِبُوا أُمَنَاءَ وَكَانَ عَلَيْهِمْ أَنْ يَقْسِمُوا عَلَى إِخْوَتِهِمْ ] (نحميا 13: 13)
 [ وأما عبدي موسى فليس هكذا بل هو أمين נאמן في كل بيتي ] (عدد 12: 7) 
 [ فمن هو *العبد الأمين *הנאמן πιστός الحكيم الذي أقامه سيده على خدمه ليُعطيهم الطعام في حينه ] (متى 24: 45)
 عموماً تُستخدم كلمة אֱמֶת(إميت) للدلالة على الحق، أو *مطابقة الكلمات والأفكار للحقيقة*، والحالات التي تُشير إلى اتفاق الأعمال والكلمات مع النوايا، وهذا هو *الإخلاص*، فالكلمتين عموماً אֱמֶת و אֱמוּנָה يُستخدمان للدلالة على فكرة الأمانة التي *تظهر عملياً في الإخلاص بإتمام كل الالتزامات الموضوعة على الإنسان من الله*، وايضاً لا تُستخدم في وصف الناس فقط لأنها تصف الناس كنتيجة لعمل الله معهم وفيهم، وفي الأساس تُستخدم في وصف الله للتعبير عن أنه *صادق وأمين لمواعيد عهده*، وهذه هي الصفة التي يتحدث عنها المزمور:
 [ لم أكتم عدلك في وسط قلبي. تكلَّمت بأمانتك وخلاصك. لم أُخفِ رحمتك وحقك عن الجماعة العظيمة ] (مزمور 40: 10)، [ يا رب في السماوات رحمتك، أمانتك إلى الغمام ] (مزمور 36: 5).
 وهي موضوع الحمد: [ بِمَرَاحِمِ الرَّبِّ أُغَنِّي إِلَى الدَّهْرِ. لِدَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ أُخْبِرُ عَنْ حَقِّكَ بِفَمِي. لأَنِّي قُلْتُ: إِنَّ الرَّحْمَةَ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ تُبْنَى. السَّمَاوَاتُ تُثْبِتُ فِيهَا حَقَّكَ ] (مزمور 89: 1و 2)
 [ حَسَنٌ هُوَ الْحَمْدُ لِلرَّبِّ وَالتَّرَنُّمُ لاِسْمِكَ أَيُّهَا الْعَلِيُّ. أَنْ يُخْبَرَ بِرَحْمَتِكَ فِي الْغَدَاةِ وَأَمَانَتِكَ كُلَّ لَيْلَةٍ ] (مزمور 92: 1و 2)

 وهذه الصفة: الصدق مع الأمانة هي التي يقول عنها المُرنم، إنها يجب أن تكون موضوع الحمد والثناء من كل الناس: [ وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ تَحْمَدُ عَجَائِبَكَ يَا رَبُّ وَحَقَّكَ (أمانتك) أَيْضاً فِي جَمَاعَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ... يَا رَبُّ إِلَهَ الْجُنُودِ مَنْ مِثْلُكَ قَوِيٌّ رَبٌّ وَحَقُّكَ (وأمانتك) مِنْ حَوْلِكَ؟ ] (مزمور 89: 5و 8)
 وهذه الأمانة من جهة الله توصف بالثبات الراسخ الذي لا يتزعزع قط وبالامتداد بلا توقف لأنها واسعه للغاية وأوسع واشمل من الزمان كله: [ لأن الرب صالح إلى الأبد رحمته، وإلى دورٍ فدورٍ (من جيل لجيل) أمانته ] (مزمور 100: 5)

 ولأن الصدق والأمانة صفة مُميزة من صفات الله، فهي مُميزة أيضاً لخلاصه، وبذلك فهي أساس الثقة في أن الله *يسمع صلاة الإيمان*: [ يا رب اسمع صلاتي واصغي إلى تضرعاتي. بأمانتك أستجب لي بعدلك ] (مزمور 143: 1)
 وبذلك يدخل الإنسان بصلاة الإيمان لحماية الله حيث يأمن من كل شرّ لأنه أصبح في أمن وأمان [ *آمنوا *بالرب إلهكم *فتأمنوا*، آمنوا بأنبيائه *فتفلحوا* ] (2اخبار 20: 20)، [ أن لم تؤمنوا فلا تأمنوا ] (إشعياء 7: 9)، ولذلك يقول المرنم: [ بخوافيه (بريشه مثل الطائر) يُظللك، وتحت أجنحته تحتمي. تُرسٌ ومجن حقهُ (يكون لك حقه مجناً وتُرساً) (والمجن هو الترس، ترس الجندي في الحرب، والترادف هنا للتأكيد الشديد وترسيخ المعنى) ] (مزمور 91: 4)
 وبذلك يصبح الله هو قوة معونة الإنسان وسنده الآمن: [ أخرجني من الشبكة التي خبأوها لي لأنك *أنت حصني* ] (مزمور 31: 4)

 ويتفق مع ذلك، أننا نجد في النبوات أن خلاص شعب الرب لا يستند على استحقاق أو فضل فيهم، ولكنه *يعتمد كُليةً على رحمته الثابتة ونعمته وأمانته وعدله وإخلاصه الفائق*.
 وعندما جلب إسرائيل على نفسه دينونة الله العادلة، بدا كما لو أن الوعد قد خاب، ولكن حاشا لله فهو أمين لكلمة وعده التي تثبت إلى الأبد حينما خرجت من فمه [ يبس العشب، ذبل الزهر، واما كلمة إلهنا *فتثبت* *إلى* *الأبد* ] (إشعياء 40: 8)، اي أن كلمته تظل قائمة ونافذة وسارية المفعول stand for ever
 فمنذ الأزل تتميز كل مشوراته بالأمانة والصدق كما هو واضح في (إشعياء 25: 1): مقاصدك counsels (مشورتك وتدابيرك) منذ القديم أمانة وصدق faithfulness and truth = אֱמֶת = ἀλήθεια
 وطبعاً الله أميناً تجاه علاقته بشعبه إسرائيل (كما هو معنا اليوم) ليس بسبب أمانتهم أو استحقاقهم، بل لأجل نفسه قد محا ذنوبهم: [ وَأَنْتَ لَمْ تَدْعُنِي يَا يَعْقُوبُ حَتَّى تَتْعَبَ مِنْ أَجْلِي يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. لَمْ تُحْضِرْ لِي شَاةَ مُحْرَقَتِكَ وَبِذَبَائِحِكَ لَمْ تُكْرِمْنِي. لَمْ أَسْتَخْدِمْكَ بِتَقْدِمَةٍ وَلاَ أَتْعَبْتُكَ بِلُبَانٍ. لَمْ تَشْتَرِ لِي بِفِضَّةٍ قَصَباً وَبِشَحْمِ ذَبَائِحِكَ لَمْ تُرْوِنِي. لَكِنِ اسْتَخْدَمْتَنِي بِخَطَايَاكَ وَأَتْعَبْتَنِي بِآثَامِكَ. أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ الْمَاحِي ذُنُوبَكَ *لأَجْلِ نَفْسِي* وَخَطَايَاكَ لاَ أَذْكُرُهَا ] (إشعياء 43: 22 – 25)
 [ مَنْ هُوَ إِلَهٌ مِثْلُكَ غَافِرٌ الإِثْمَ وَصَافِحٌ عَنِ الذَّنْبِ لِبَقِيَّةِ مِيرَاثِهِ! لاَ يَحْفَظُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ غَضَبَهُ فَإِنَّهُ يُسَرُّ بِالرَّأْفَةِ. يَعُودُ يَرْحَمُنَا يَدُوسُ آثَامَنَا وَتُطْرَحُ فِي أَعْمَاقِ الْبَحْرِ جَمِيعُ خَطَايَاهُمْ. تَصْنَعُ الأَمَانَةَ لِيَعْقُوبَ وَالرَّأْفَةَ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ اللَّتَيْنِ حَلَفْتَ لآبَائِنَا مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الْقِدَمِ ] (ميخا 7: 18 – 20)
 الأمانة (الحق والصدق) = אֱמֶת truth ἀλήθεια
 الرأفة = mercy الرحمة – النعمة – البركة

 وفي سفر الخروج يُشار لأمانة الله אֱמֶת على أنها تعني – بكل وضوح – *ثابتة* من جيل لجيل: [ الرب الرب إله merciful رحيم gracious ورؤوف بطيء الغضب وكثير goodness الإحسان truth والوفاء (أمانة، صدق، استقامة) ] (خروج 34: 6)
 وفي التثنية نجد أيضاً أمانة الله אֱמוּנָה بالمقارنة مع أمانة إسرائيل: [ هو الصخر الكامل صنيعه. أن جميع سُبله عدلٌ، إله أمانة אֱמוּנָה لا جور فيه، صديق وعادلٌ هوَّ ] (تثنية 32: 4)
 هو الصخر الكامل صنعيه his work perfect
 كل طرقه حق وحكمة وعدل judicious – judgment
 إله أمين truth بار just مستقيم right
 فكلمة [إله أمانة] هو ما ينطبق على كلمة אֱמֶת المترجمة بكلمة حق ἀλήθεια
 [فَدَيْتَنِي يَا رَبُّ إِلَهَ الْحَقِّ ] (مزمور 31: 5)
 συ με ελύτρωσας, Κύριε ο Θεός της αληθείας
 you are my saviour, O Jehovah God for ever true​ عموماً نجد في مواضع عديدة أن رحمة الله ترتبط بحقه، حيث أن رحمة الله هي مصدر مواعيده الكريمة الصادقة: 


[ كل سُبل الرب رحمة وحق لحافظي عهده وشهاداته ] (مزمور 25: 10)
 [ يُرسل الله رحمته وحقه ] (مزمور 57: 3) 
 [ (الملك) أجعل رحمة وحقاً يحفظانه ] (مزمور 61: 7)
 [ الرحمة والحق التقيا، البرّ والسلام تلائما ] (مزمور 75: 10)
 [ أما أنت يا رب فإله رحيم ورؤوف طويل الروح وكثير الرحمة والحق ] (مزمور 86: 15)


----------



## aymonded (20 يناير 2013)

فهرس الموضوع للمتابعة:
  1 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد
  2 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان رأس الحياة
  3 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان العقائدي (1)
  4 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد - تابع الإيمان العقائدي (2)
  5 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -3- العمق الذي يعجز التعبير عنه
 6 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -4- كيف نفهم العقيدة
​ 7 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -5- موضوع الإيمان - معاني الكلمة
  8 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -6-  المعنى الأول: الثقة
  9 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (7) تابع شرح كلمة الإيمان أولاً الثقة Παρρησίαν
  10 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (8) الإيمان بالله ثقة بمحبته، وما هو عدو الإيمان
  11 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (9) الثقة والصلاة المتواضعة 
 12 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (10) الشك + علامات فاعلية الإيمان الحي والتخلص من الشك
 13 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (11) ثقة ويقين بفرح - الجزء الأخير من المعنى الأول
 14 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (12) المعنى الثاني: الأمانة πίστις​15 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (13) أمانة الله
16 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (14) تابع أمانة الله
17 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (15) أمانة الله الأساس الثابت لرجاء إسرائيل​
_____يتبع_____
​


----------



## اليعازر (20 يناير 2013)

متابع دائم..

حقيقي ، بحوث ( مرجع ) في الايمان...

ربنا يبارك تعبك 


.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 يناير 2013)

aymonded قال:


> (2) البيت الراسخ الأساس: [ وأُقيم لنفسي كاهناً أميناً يعمل حسب ما بقلبي ونفسي، وابني لهُ بيتاً أميناً، فيسير أمام مسيحي كل الأيام ] (1صموئيل 2: 35)، [ وأصفح عن ذنب أمتك (ابيجايل امرأة نابال) لأن الرب يصنع ليدي بيتاً أميناً، لأن سيدي يُحارب حروب الرب ولم يوجد فيك شر كل أيامك ] (1صموئيل 25: 28)





*أولا : الدرس رائع جدا 

ثانيا : صلح ليدى تبقى لسيدى :scenic:

ثالثا :  عندى نفس المشكلة اللى فاتت فيه شوية سطور فوق بعضها فما عرفتش أقراهم
الله أعلم بأة فيهم أخطاء شكلها إيه :fun_oops:

ههههههههههههههههههههه :2:

رابعا و أخيرا : ربنا يباركلنا فيك*


----------



## aymonded (20 يناير 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> متابع دائم..
> 
> حقيقي ، بحوث ( مرجع ) في الايمان...
> 
> ...



صلي من أجلي كثيراً أخي الحبيب
النعمة معك كل حين
​


----------



## aymonded (20 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أولا : الدرس رائع جدا
> 
> ثانيا : صلح ليدى تبقى لسيدى :scenic:
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليكي وقد تم التصحيح، بس ياريت تقولي انهي سطور راكبة على بعض وانا احاول اوسعها شوية يمكن مش بتبان عند ناس تانية مع أنها واضحة عندي... النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 يناير 2013)

aymonded قال:


> (وهي ترجمة حرفية صحيحة جداً في كل الترجمات العربية يشوع 24: 14)، وبذلك نفهم معنى العبارة الشهيرة التي تكلم عنها بونهويفير Bonhoeffer في كتابه اتباع المسيح [ ليس هناك نعمة رخيصة ]، لأن النعمة مكلفة، وتكلفتها الطاعة والخضوع بثقة في الله الحي، وتقديم أمانة بحياة صادقة واضح فيها الإيمان ليكون الإنسان [ صريح في الإيمان ] (1تيموثاوس 1: 2).
> ​



*أتفضل يا سيدى*


----------



## aymonded (20 يناير 2013)

أمممممممممممممم هي واضحة عموماً بس هاكتبها ليكي هنا متفرقة شوية علشان تبان

(وهي ترجمة حرفية  صحيحة جداً في كل الترجمات العربية يشوع 24: 14)

وبذلك نفهم معنى العبارة  الشهيرة التي تكلم عنها بونهويفير Bonhoeffer في كتابه اتباع المسيح [ ليس  هناك نعمة رخيصة ]

لأن النعمة مكلفة، وتكلفتها الطاعة والخضوع بثقة في  الله الحي

وتقديم أمانة بحياة صادقة واضح فيها الإيمان ليكون الإنسان [  صريح في الإيمان ] (1تيموثاوس 1: 2)​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 يناير 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أمممممممممممممم هي واضحة عموماً بس هاكتبها ليكي هنا متفرقة شوية علشان تبان
> 
> (وهي ترجمة حرفية  صحيحة جداً في كل الترجمات العربية يشوع 24: 14)
> 
> ...



*أيوة كدة الله ينور 

تعبتك معايا*


----------



## aymonded (20 يناير 2013)

عليه ايه بس انا عنيا ليكي، فقط صلي من أجلي كثيراً؛ النعمة معك دائماً آمين
​


----------



## amgd beshara (20 يناير 2013)

رائع استاذي الحبيب 
الرب يبارك خدمتك و يزيدك من كل نعمة و بركة


----------



## aymonded (20 يناير 2013)

ويفرح قلبك ويغمرك بسلامه الفائق ويهبنا قوة الإيمان الحي آمين
​


----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2013)

شكرااا لمواضيعك الروحية  القيمة
ربنا يبارك ويعطيك كل نعمة​


----------



## aymonded (21 يناير 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> شكرااا لمواضيعك الروحية  القيمة
> ربنا يبارك ويعطيك كل نعمة​



ويهبك سيل فيض من النعمة وفرح في الروح القدس آمين فآمين
​


----------



## AdmanTios (21 يناير 2013)

*إقتباس من روعة الموضوع أستاذي الغالي

" وهذه الأمانة من جهة الله توصف بالثبات الراسخ الذي لا يتزعزع قط
و بالإمتداد بلا توقف لأنها واسعه للغاية و أوسع و أشمل من الزمان كله
لأن الرب صالح إلى الأبد رحمته و من جيل إلي جيل ............ آمين "

سلمت يمينك أخي الحبيب مجهود رائع
و بحوث غنية نستمد و ننهل منها أبداً

رب المجد يُبارك عمل يديك و كل عمل صالح
و ليستخدمك لمجد أسمُه القدوس*


----------



## aymonded (21 يناير 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *إقتباس من روعة الموضوع أستاذي الغالي
> 
> " وهذه الأمانة من جهة الله توصف بالثبات الراسخ الذي لا يتزعزع قط
> و بالإمتداد بلا توقف لأنها واسعه للغاية و أوسع و أشمل من الزمان كله
> ...




ويُعينك بنعمته ويرسخك في الإيمان الحي ويهبنا كلنا أن نحيا ملتصقين به، فاهمين مشيئته ومدركين لأمانته معنا كلنا، كن معافي في روح الحكمة والمسرة روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 يناير 2013)

بحث رائع ومفيد
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (30 يناير 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أخي العزيز ولتصلي دائماً من أجلي
كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------

